# wie zeichnet man das?



## layla (3. März 2002)

Hi1

ich hab da eine seite gefunden und hab mich gefragt wie ich dieses menu im photoshop zeichne?hat vielleicht einer ein tutorial dazu?
es muss ja nicht genaus so aussehen wie mein beispiel aber so in der art!

Danke

beispiel


----------



## Prailer (3. März 2002)

das sind bilder, kannst ja mal n'menü gestalten, dann auseinander schneiden und als background in die einzelnen frames einfügen!


----------



## nanda (3. März 2002)

am besten nimmst du für sowas das pfad-tool in verbindung mit dem zeichenstift. damit bist du sehr flexibel und die linien werden schön gleichförmig.

danach kannst du die pfadkontur oder die pfadfläche füllen. und am ende noch die schattierungen mit den ebeneneffekten hinzufügen.


oder meintest du einen der backgrounds?


----------



## layla (3. März 2002)

ich meine diese dings am linken rand und oben wo das menu und logo drinn ist!
ok wie ichs zeichne kann ich mir noch irgendwie vorstellen.nur ich hab mir mal die seite runter geladen und mir das genauer angeschaut.
naja und der hat das so gemacht das immer wieder dieses menu da ist also von links nach rechts!aber egal.was mir noch gut gefällt an dem menu ist dieser drünne linie die wie so eine rolle aussieht in gelb.


----------



## Homie25 (3. März 2002)

Link funzt nicht


----------



## layla (3. März 2002)

bei mir funkts und bei den andern auch!
versuchs nochmal!


----------



## Homie25 (3. März 2002)

Ja jetzt gehts  aber ich habe echt keinen Plan was du so genau meinst.
Kannst vieleicht genauer sagen wo dein Problem liegt!


----------



## layla (3. März 2002)

ok das problem ist irgendwie wie ich es zeichne!
wie zeichne ich das es genau so zusammen passt?
und wie mache ich so wie der auf der hp gemacht hat diese linie der abschluß des menus keine ahung wie das heißt.dieses ding das aussieht wie ein rohr irgendwie.
versteht man mein problem?


----------



## nanda (3. März 2002)

tja homie 25, dann sind wir schon zwei, die nicht wissen, worum es genau geht. 

ich versuch´s trotzdem mal.

@layla
den ganzen screen in ps als ein großes bild erstellen. nach fertigstellung einfach das bild in drei teile trennen. oben der teil mit schrift und logo und der linke teil, wo am ende das menü erscheinen soll. das ganze wurde dann in 3 frames wieder zusammengesetzt. die schrift des menüs wird dann per html eingebaut. wenn ein menüpunkt ausgewählt wird, verändert sich nur der rechte frame.

die gelbe linie ist einfach mit ebeneneffekten erstellt.


----------



## layla (3. März 2002)

ok danke!
das mit dem auseinander schneiden ist mir jetzt klar!
das mit dem ebenenefekt nicht aber egal!
naja ich hasse ps damit kann man finde ich nicht zeichnen.ich glaube ich machs im flash.kann man da das dann auch zerschneiden?

danke an alle!


----------



## Homie25 (3. März 2002)

Also wie soll ich dir das denn sagen? Fang ich mal an, dieses Layout ist ein ganzes Bild gewesen welches dann später als das Layout fertig was mit Imageready z.B zerschnitten wurde und dann mit HTML später zusammengesetzt wurde.

Am besten du suchst dir eine Tutorial für das Pfad Werkzeug und dann glaube ich das du vieleicht einen Eindruck von der ganzen geschichte bekommst. Damit kannst auch dieses "komische" rohr machen


----------



## layla (3. März 2002)

*gg*
danke ich bin aber echt eine nulpe!

wenn ichs geschafft habe melde ich mich mal ok!


----------



## nanda (3. März 2002)

quatsch, was willste denn mit flash.

zeichne doch einfach mal zum test eine gelbe linie. dann einfach die ebene mit deiner linie aktivieren und in der ebenenpalette den button mit dem kleinen f drücken. probier einfach mal ein paar einstellungen bei dem effekt "abgeflachte kante und relief".

und noch etwas: ps ist (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) unschlagbar.


----------



## Prailer (4. März 2002)

habs doch gsagt !


----------



## layla (4. März 2002)

ok danke!
nur noch eine frage kann man eine linie auch biegen so wie in in flash?


----------



## black-dog (4. März 2002)

interface tutorials findest du unter:
eyeball-design oder unter The Photoshop Tutorial Page.

das ganze wird im photoshop gezeichnet und dann zerschnitten. wie zerschneiden siehst du auf der photoshop-tutorial-page...

tip: achte auch darauf, dass nicht jeder user die selbe auflösung benutzt... erstelle eine tabelle mit 3 zeilen und 3 spalten, ändere die länge und breite deinen wünschen entsprechend und versuche erstmal, alle deine infos in die zelle in der mitte zu posten.

die zelle oben rechts sollte eine variable breitenangabe haben mit einem 1 pixel breiten hintergrundbild das wiederholt wird. gleiches gilt für die höhe der zelle unten links...

das ist ein einfaches beispiel aber versuchs doch einfach mal ;-)


----------



## layla (4. März 2002)

danke werds mir gleich mal ansehen!


----------



## Prailer (5. März 2002)

meinste einfach ne linie, die du gemacht hast, verbiegen ? ...


----------



## layla (5. März 2002)

ja genau! eine nach ausen oder innen gebogene linie!


----------



## Prailer (5. März 2002)

kenn flash jetz ned, naja is mir zu schrägg!
versuchs mal über bild/verflüssigen ... aber so richtig kann mans ned krümmen ! hopen wir mal das dies in ps7 besser wird


----------



## layla (5. März 2002)

danke!
in flash kannst du die linien in alle richtungen biegen das ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## jonathan (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von layla _
> *danke!
> in flash kannst du die linien in alle richtungen biegen das ist nicht schlecht! *



jo das ist echt gut bei flash


----------

